# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guessing romanian journalist

## Balkan1992

Guess romanian journalist (ethnic origins)
10-monica-dascalu-si-a-indeplinit-un-vis.jpgdascalu-1.jpgmedia-142168067541904900.jpg

----------


## LABERIA

Greek.....

----------


## Lenab

Alpine Pontid mix? South Romanian is she?

----------


## Balkan1992

> Alpine Pontid mix? South Romanian is she?


No. She is from Transyilvania

----------


## gidai

Monica Dascalu. :Rolleyes:

----------

